# a wimpy galactic center



## Jufer86

Estoy traduciendo un articulo de astronomia y no he podido encontrar el significado para esta frase..... gracias


----------



## k-in-sc

Welcome to the forum!
What's the entire sentence?


----------



## Jufer86

The Milky Way has "a wimpy galactic center," according to Beklin...


----------



## k-in-sc

Wimpy: weak, unimpressive


----------



## Jufer86

Thank you!


----------



## k-in-sc

Are you translating this or just wondering what it meant?
Note that "wimpy" is slang.


----------



## Jufer86

Translating


----------



## k-in-sc

How are you thinking of translating it? "No muy imponente" or something like that?


----------



## Omanaite

If it is slang, it could be a good idea to search for an informal spanish term to match it. Something among the lines of k-in-sc's example. "No muy imponente", "No muy impresionante", "No muy llamativo"


----------



## Jufer86

Thank you!


----------



## k-in-sc

The best thanks is providing your translation 
It could help other people in the future.


----------



## yarderodude

How would you say "Diary of a Wimpy Kid"?  Check it out.


----------



## k-in-sc

yarderodude said:


> How would you say "Diary of a Wimpy Kid"?


 The title in Spanish is "El Diario de Greg."


----------

